# blue tongue?



## citygoat (Jan 16, 2008)

what does it mean when the tip of a goats tongue is a blueish color? i have meaning to ask this for awhile. i seen it on goat a awhile back.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Has it always been that color or did it turn that way? How long has it been like that? If it has always been that way I would say it is just the pigment color. I have a doe with a black spot on her tongue and it is a little greenish looking on one side oft he spot.


----------



## citygoat (Jan 16, 2008)

i don't know if its always been like that or not. its not my goat just one that i seen when i was at someones house. so i guess its like a chows tongue with the purple spots?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a few does thathave spotted tongues...my agouti doe even has a blue/gray tongue with a couple pink spots.


----------

